# R34 GTR mfd display video input



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

Was thinking about converting the mfd to allow video input for a rear view camera, anyone done this? Is there a plug and play option or do I need to get the soldering kit out..

The mfd is the one with TV option so I'm assuming it should accept the signal?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

There should be quite a few threads on here covering this if you search. Your options are a cable made by Clarion which fits between one of the input plugs and the input at the rear of the MFD and provides you with a lead to input video. Or there is plenty of info about which pins you ned to solder to.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

yes mate you need to search. 

I have the info on whats what and how to do this but its on my other laptop and the mouse has stopped working so cant get it off at the moment.


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

ok thanks was just being lazy... need the clarion cable part no 855 5430 00, i called a few places and suprise suprise they dont recognise the part no..

anyone know where i can get hold of one?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

GTR33-MP said:


> ok thanks was just being lazy... need the clarion cable part no 855 5430 00, i called a few places and suprise suprise they dont recognise the part no..
> 
> anyone know where i can get hold of one?




You can make the cable yourself. 

You just need to solder in a rca leed. 

However if i remember correct the input needs to be NTSC rather than PAL? 

Like i say, i do have all this info but cant get to it at the moment.


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

As this cable is like gold dust I decided to solder in a rca lead..

The rear view camera is now operational however the screen displays a scale marked L & R 10 - 20 - 30. 

Is there a way to get rid of this and display a clean image? I was unable to find anything in the display options.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

is that not the camera itself putting the distance markings on the display for you? 

So 10cm or 20cm away etc?


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

must be the camera although the camera manual doesn't say anything about parking lines.. will try it on another display unit.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

also how are you getting to display that? Are you pressing the T.V button and it switches to this?


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

yes tv button now has a use!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

im confused by the lines you have, the more i think about it i dont think they are being displayed by your camera as they are perfect straight to the screen

I would guess they would not be straight to the bottom of the screen if you moved the camera. 

I take it if you move the camera they dont move?


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

thats what made me think they were not built into camera lense, if i move the camera the lines still stay perfectly straight to the screen. will test the camera on another screen tomorrow and get to the bottom of it...


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

ummm, its not the camera then! 


I take it that there was nothing else soldered into the RCA points on the MFD, im wodering if it already had some sort of camera in there? 


I dont know to be honest. I cant say i remember anyone else talking about this issue.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

can you post up exactly what you have done, been meaning to do this to mine, as i have some free time i might do it and see if i have the same lines.


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

i would be intrested in this info also would make good use of the screen and tv button.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

I would as well!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

this is how to do it chaps

http://www.skyline-owners-club.com/forums/downloads/R34_MFD.pdf


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

& also on here;

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/94390-mfd-setup-calibration-info.html

in summary you need to solder to pins 6 for ground and 17 for ntsc in & connect the board next to marking c263 as in the link above. I also used a bit of clear tape to seperate the joints to avoid the risk of any of my soldering coming loose and causing havoc on the board.

you do need to be good with a soldering iron as it requires pinpoint accuracy, i attempted to get hold of the clarion cable but clarion uk do not recognise the part no despite me sending them a pic of the cable with a clarion stamp on it with part no, think its a japanese part no. 


mattysupra - think the distance markings i have are due to the camera i have, will test on another car when i get a chance


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks mattysupra and gtr33-mp , some good info there:thumbsup:


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Those lines showing on the screen are from the camera itself. Most of those reversing camera's have that function and unfortunately there's no way to get rid of it I'm afraid...... other than changing the camera of course which is a cheap exercise......


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the links guys i was wondering what reverse camera you lot have used and where/how you have mounted them? Pictures would be great!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

bashman40 said:


> Thanks for the links guys i was wondering what reverse camera you lot have used and where/how you have mounted them? Pictures would be great!



And me, be nice to see where im going round islands with out twisting my neck to look out the quarter windows


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

I mounted the camera above the rear no plate right corner, keeps it discreet and away from the toxic fumes coming out of the hks exhaust! 

i've removed the one with the parking lines and am looking into others, basic ones are not expensive. Will post some pics & details up when i refit a new one.


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

A pic of how you mounted it would be great. Did you make a braket yourself or did it come with one? Im considering using a night camera.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

GTR33-MP said:


> I mounted the camera above the rear no plate right corner, keeps it discreet and away from the toxic fumes coming out of the hks exhaust!
> 
> i've removed the one with the parking lines and am looking into others, basic ones are not expensive. Will post some pics & details up when i refit a new one.


are you selling your old camera? 

I may be intrested. can we have a pic of it fitted please and what was the picture like?


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi guys I’ve had a read of the manual its says it will only work for MFD’s with a “TV” button i don’t have a TV button on the MFD but i do have a TV button on the TV/sat nav system can this modification be done?


----------

